# Lexicon Omega "soundcard"



## Dekker AV Advies (Apr 7, 2015)

Hello,

Has anyone experience with the Lexicon Omega and a DBX RTA-M microphone, in combination with REW?

Thanks,

Pieter


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Welcome to the Forum! A search on the Omega turns up some hits:

http://www.hometheatershack.com/for...rchinfo=1&photoplog_searchquery=Lexicon+Omega

The dbx mic can be used. I think there’s been a generic calibration file posted here in the past, do a search and you’ll probably find it. However, you won’t get absolute accuracy without a mic-specific custom calibration file.

Regards, 
Wayne


----------

